# springtime egg bite



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know some people swear by eggs, all year around, some like beads in the springtime. What is _your_ take on using steelhead/salmon eggs in the springtime, (for the non-fly guys). Just wanted to hear other peoples take on eggs in the springtime.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes eggs in spring for sure no different than fall

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Find actively spawing fish in a shallow area. Float eggs thru the deeper area below the visible fish. Money in the springtime - especially bits of skein with the membrane and a few eggs.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Hey Phil, nice fish the other day. I had 2 on, but lost them both. Both on eggs, in the spring. I also got into a couple Sunday and Tuesday on eggs. I agree with Steel Cranium, floating them in the deeper pools behind the spawning fish. I also have pretty good results bouncing them on the bottom, no float. This works particularly well at night(for me, anyways).


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Eggs are effective at all times of year on all kinds of steelhead including fish actively spawning; especially a fresh dumb chrome female which is _always_ willing to bite. Biggest key to succesful egg fishing in all conditions year round is varying size and color. 

Best Fishes

C510I


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> I know some people swear by eggs, all year around, some like beads in the springtime. What is _your_ take on using steelhead/salmon eggs in the springtime, (for the non-fly guys). Just wanted to hear other peoples take on eggs in the springtime.


Yo Phildo, I always have eggs with me and they are my go-to bait. If people have been fishing an area several days after a run, sometimes the fish are reluctant to go after eggs. Then break out the jig and maggot, or troutworm, or something else. Fished a hole in the Rocky yesterday and threw eggs for about an hour after catching two fish-there were no more bites. I switched to cranks in the same spot and caught 2 more. I know a lot of guides and writers talk about staying with something and keep working, but I like to switch offerings, often.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They can never seem to resist a gooey 'ol sack!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

About eggs, i was just lookin around in the garage and I fould some spawn sacks in a small plastic container from the fall and they don't spell bad or look moldy or anything at all! They look and smell the same as they did in the fall. Would they still work?


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Sure will, as long as you have them tied up in a spherical ball.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

see how these work out


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

How do you get them to be spherical?...is there a special way?

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

When curing steelhead eggs, it often happens that you cannot separate all of the eggs from the membranes. At the end of the curing process some of the eggs attached by membranes will consist of a 1" to 1-1/4" squares of single layer eggs. Others will have bits of membrane and appear as smaller clumps. 

When you put these in the nylon mesh then begin to grab the corners and tie off, you may notice that these form some elliptical shape but not a sphere. It takes a little bit of effort with these to make sure that you form a rounded ball. Otherwise, you end up with some other shape. When you put these in the water, well, I have noticed less strikes and more line twist.

You will know what I'm talking about if you have made spawn sacks from fresh uncured eggs. These readily form a rounded shape. 

Well, it's early in the morning. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess practice will make perfect

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Or, if you spend time scooping all of the eggs from the skein, they will naturally make good rounded sacks. I don't have the time.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

+1 on not having time

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

